# Hamza is framecel



## beachdude123 (Aug 10, 2022)

It's funny how a big part of Hamza's channel is about improving your physique and lifting weights to be like him because he seems to consider himself some "adonis" when in reality his physique looks pretty terrible. Despite what Hamza might tell everyone, not every man can build a good physique or look like "adonis" after looksmaxxing.







Is this really "adonis" tier? Maybe if adonis was a transgender woman. Look how bad he looks with even a little amount of fat on him. Even when he's shredded look at his hips, he has an hourglass shape to his body it looks ugly on a man. He would look a lot better with narrow hips but tbh his frame is brutal possibly even subhuman. What do you guys think? Would you want his physique?


----------



## AcidMan (Aug 10, 2022)

Tbh his frame look good


----------



## .... (Aug 10, 2022)

You really miss the point of Hamza's channel and you are so insecure. 

I don't even watch his shit, but I know his channel is about helping men become the best version of themselves.


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 10, 2022)

AcidMan said:


> Tbh his frame look good


shoulders are fine, that's not the issue. Look at his hips.


----------



## AcidMan (Aug 10, 2022)

.... said:


> You really miss the point of Hamza's channel and you are so insecure.
> 
> I don't even watch his shit, but I know his channel is about helping men become the best version of themselves.


Hes a redpill faggot


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 10, 2022)

.... said:


> You really miss the point of Hamza's channel and you are so insecure.
> 
> I don't even watch his shit, but I know his channel is about helping men become the best version of themselves.


I'm not insecure lol I just got tired of getting his videos recommended to me and hearing about his weird obsession with "adonis" and I looked at his physique and it doesn't even look good.

I don't watch his shit either I just sometimes get his shit recommended and check it out but his videos are too boring for me he talks all this shit about journaling


----------



## andy9432 (Aug 10, 2022)

He does have wide hips


----------



## Meteor21 (Aug 10, 2022)

He looks fine, other than his droopy chest


----------



## Moggie (Aug 10, 2022)

I dislike him because he is delusional and is trying to sell information that can be read and leanred about online for free, thinks he is going to become a huge youtuber and no.1 self help guru etc.

I don't think his hips are that wide it is just that he has a narrow waist so average hip width will look wide in comparison, his chest looks worse though that is something he can improve.


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 10, 2022)

Now I can't do morphs or any of that shit but I edited it in like 5 seconds on paint.net and tried to see what it would look like if he had more narrow hips. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> I dislike him because he is delusional and is trying to sell information that can be read and leanred about online for free, thinks he is going to become a huge youtuber and no.1 self help guru etc.
> 
> I don't think his hips are that wide it is just that he has a narrow waist so average hip width will look wide in comparison, his chest looks worse though that is something he can improve.


He seems kind of obsessed with becoming popular and famous like his goal is to write 4 major books and own the biggest podcast or some shit like that. I bet he is really jealous of Andrew Tate's recent popularity


----------



## sub5inchcel (Aug 10, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> shoulders are fine, that's not the issue. Look at his hips.


its nice for fighting, he has more force output from his legs and better balance


----------



## johneffen (Aug 10, 2022)

he has great muscle insertions and a great physique. yes his hips are wide.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 10, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> It's funny how a big part of Hamza's channel is about improving your physique and lifting weights to be like him because he seems to consider himself some "adonis" when in reality his physique looks pretty terrible. Despite what Hamza might tell everyone, not every man can build a good physique or look like "adonis" after looksmaxxing.
> 
> View attachment 1817980
> 
> ...


i mean sure all of this is true. not everyone can looksmax to chad. but alot of ppl can looksmax from subfive to normie or low teir normie to high teir normie / chadlite


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 10, 2022)

johneffen said:


> he has great muscle insertions and a great physique. yes his hips are wide.


I think he's done the best that he can with his physique but realistically it's not that great he's got a weird chest and weird hips and genetics are limiting him a lot. Sucks for guys with frame like that


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 10, 2022)

wouldn't be surprised if he isn't full natty either


----------



## Ekil73_YT (Aug 10, 2022)

His channel sucks but his frame isn't bad, although he may overestimate it.


----------



## ´´´´´´´´ (Aug 10, 2022)

tbh his main issue is his chest. his bad chest insertions resemble those of ppl w actual gyno


----------



## NFA PB (Aug 10, 2022)

I'll kill your whole family and any pet to have that physique


----------



## blackpilled_bloomer (Aug 10, 2022)

this post serves as an example of why this site is unhealthy for certain individuals


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Aug 10, 2022)

Idk who that is


----------



## hypergamy (Aug 10, 2022)

Ur dumb if u think a girl would give a fuck


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 10, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> Ur dumb if u think a girl would give a fuck


They won't think about it but subconsciously they'd see him as more attractive if he had a smaller waist.


----------



## hypergamy (Aug 11, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> They won't think about it but subconsciously they'd see him as more attractive if he had a smaller waist.


As with anything bro. He’s clearly in great shape. This is why incels are incels.


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 11, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> As with anything bro. He’s clearly in great shape. This is why incels are incels.


All I am saying is I would have extreme body dysmorphia if I was him and I am grateful that my frame isn't like that


----------



## Gandy (Aug 11, 2022)

blackpilled_bloomer said:


> this post serves as an example of why this site is unhealthy for certain individuals


Exactly. The average person in the west is a fat, balding ogre or some skinnyfat with zero visible muscle insertions.

His physique is top 0,1%.

Models and pro bb'ers are top 0.0001%. Stop comparing yourself to people who get paid to be shredded and have perfect genetics.

I will say one thing though, he has genuine gynecomastia. Not pseudogyno, he has glandular tissue.
He could look even better if he decides to get them cut out but it doesn't look too bad. It's not a severe case.


----------



## loksr (Aug 11, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> Now I can't do morphs or any of that shit but I edited it in like 5 seconds on paint.net and tried to see what it would look like if he had more narrow hips. It makes a huge difference.
> 
> View attachment 1817989


Calling it right now you have wide hips


----------



## ArdaxHG (Aug 11, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> its nice for fighting, he has more force output from his legs and better balance


Its the opposite, narrow hips wider the shoulders better torque and leg force coming directly under your centre of gravity. Nothing wasted at hip joints. Its important to have ultra android hips. Width is relative.


----------



## Dodevu (Aug 11, 2022)

Just stfu


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 11, 2022)

He looks like dogshit, horrible bone structure and insertions, looks like he doesn’t even exercise tbh.


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 11, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> Is this really "adonis" tier? Maybe if adonis was a transgender woman. Look how bad he looks with even a little amount of fat on him. Even when he's shredded look at his hips, he has an hourglass shape to his body it looks ugly on a man. He would look a lot better with narrow hips but tbh his frame is brutal possibly even subhuman. What do you guys think? Would you want his physique?





LightSkinNoob said:


> He looks like dogshit, horrible bone structure and insertions, looks like he doesn’t even exercise tbh.


unironically find rope retards, so what if he doesnt have perfect insertions atleast he isnt rotting on this site doomed to be an incel virgin for life

he is improving himself and people look upto him, lets see if u guys can do better  dumb fucks


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 11, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> unironically find rope retards, so what if he doesnt have perfect insertions atleast he isnt rotting on this site doomed to be an incel virgin for life
> 
> he is improving himself and people look upto him, lets see if u guys can do better  dumb fucks


I have a better physique then his low T soy feminine body already, he doesn’t slay shit, his only 3 confirmed slays are fat LTB that dumped him.


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 11, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> I have a better physique then his low T soy feminine body already, he doesn’t slay shit, his only 3 confirmed slays are fat LTB that dumped him.


yet here u are talking about him, and he doesnt even know u exist. like a true fan. 
keep mirin faggot


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 11, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> yet here u are talking about him, and he doesnt even know u exist. like a true fan.
> keep mirin faggot


Keep coping, I’m sure you are a curry low SMV in denial, getting wide hips with a shitty chest and abs won’t get you women like the shit stain hamza you worships sells you.


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 11, 2022)

loksr said:


> Calling it right now you have wide hips


Nah I just think his physique looks pretty shitty for being some gymmaxxed dude. I would never want a physique like that.


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 11, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Keep coping, I’m sure you are a curry low SMV in denial, getting wide hips with a shitty chest and abs won’t get you women like the shit stain hamza you worships sells you.


u mad?


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 11, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> unironically find rope retards, so what if he doesnt have perfect insertions atleast he isnt rotting on this site doomed to be an incel virgin for life
> 
> he is improving himself and people look upto him, lets see if u guys can do better  dumb fucks


I am already way better looking than him lmao I haven't even barely worked out and my physique is still superior because of his bad frame. Also he is rotting away trying to figure out how to create more youtube content to get more subscribers he has some obsession with gaining the ultimate status writing all these books and making this huge podcast and all this other stupid shit.


----------



## ItsOverCel (Aug 11, 2022)

Well who cares if you have a below average frame if you can get muscular and good-looking shape either


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Aug 11, 2022)

.... said:


> You really miss the point of Hamza's channel and you are so insecure.
> 
> I don't even watch his shit, but I know his channel is about helping men become the best version of themselves.



His point is taking money from desperate perma virgins and masking himself as a self improvement guru and a saint. He panders to his audience by showing how he used to be lonely and ugly like them and now he is a better man with "THESE FEW TRICKS", when in reality he is the same bugeyed jawlet like he was before but with a beard, more narcissism and a fatter wallet

Imagine going through all that self improvement shit just to get this





He is a joke, no diffrent from the pua and dating coaches who load off vulnerable young men


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 11, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> His point is taking money from desperate perma virgins and masking himself as a self improvement guru and a saint. He panders to his audience by showing how he used to be lonely and ugly like them and now he is a better man with "THESE FEW TRICKS", when in reality he is the same bugeyed jawlet like he was before but with a beard, more narcissism and a fatter wallet
> 
> Imagine going through all that self improvement shit just to get this
> View attachment 1818387
> ...


She unironically Facially mogs him


----------



## Corleone (Aug 11, 2022)

.... said:


> I know his channel is about helping men become the best version of themselves.


his channel is about scamming lonely brown men out of money by giving them false hopes. Dude lives with his parents in his child's room while dating 5/10 women and wants to talk success, jfl.


----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 11, 2022)

Obviously he's more framecel than adonis though his frame isn't terrible and he has good muscle & low bf%.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 11, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> It's funny how a big part of Hamza's channel is about improving your physique and lifting weights to be like him because he seems to consider himself some "adonis" when in reality his physique looks pretty terrible. Despite what Hamza might tell everyone, not every man can build a good physique or look like "adonis" after looksmaxxing.
> 
> View attachment 1817980
> 
> ...


Lobotomise yourself you brain dead teen that’s an average/above average frame esp on a guy thats 6’0-1


----------



## .... (Aug 11, 2022)

Corleone said:


> his channel is about scamming lonely brown men out of money by giving them false hopes. Dude lives with his parents in his child's room while dating 5/10 women and wants to talk success, jfl.


Living with your parents into adulthood is a standard thing in paki culture. I've seen paki people on 100k/year jobs that still live with their parents.


----------



## Corleone (Aug 11, 2022)

.... said:


> Living with your parents into adulthood is a standard thing in paki culture. I've seen paki people on 100k/year jobs that still live with their parents.


I know it is, but you wouldn‘t take dating/career advice from them either.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Aug 11, 2022)

AcidMan said:


> Tbh his frame look good


His shoulders are good but his hips are feminine looking, not even trying to roast or make fun but part of a good frame as a man also means having narrow hips in addition to broad shoulders.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Aug 11, 2022)

mostly the abundance of hair is his failio


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 12, 2022)

this post is exceptionally stupid. Plenty of Indian dudes have wide hips. What are they supposed to do, just give up and not bother working out? No one in the real world, especially women, give a shit about the kind of wide hips “failo” that you’re talking about. women are not pro ifbb judges. Is he winning any natural bodybuilding comps? Never. But he doesn’t need to. 

And what he is doing messaging wise for the community is way better than any of the other redpill channels.


----------



## IceBreaker0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nigga he has a good body stop the cope
„Look at his hips“ jfl
I look at his body and it looks good thats it
Nigga out here coping


----------



## Seth Walsh (Aug 12, 2022)

´´´´´´´´ said:


> tbh his main issue is his chest. his bad chest insertions resemble those of ppl w actual gyno


He has actual gyno tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Aug 12, 2022)

Hid physique looks decent tbh, but obvs no adonis the shitskin is just a delusional narcy, no physique for his dalit face


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 12, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Hid physique looks decent tbh, but obvs no adonis the shitskin is just a delusional narcy, no physique for his dalit face


Dnrd + kys


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 12, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> Nigga he has a good body stop the cope
> „Look at his hips“ jfl
> I look at his body and it looks good thats it
> Nigga out here coping


Coping what exactly? I'm just calling out this dude who seems to be pretty fucking narcissistic. Hamza secretly jerks off to the thought that he looks like adonis when his physique is actually bad for someone who's gymmaxxed. Idk about you but when I look at someone who has a physique with wide hips it doesn't "look good" it looks ugly it's in the shape of an hourglass dude


----------



## IceBreaker0 (Aug 13, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> Coping what exactly? I'm just calling out this dude who seems to be pretty fucking narcissistic. Hamza secretly jerks off to the thought that he looks like adonis when his physique is actually bad for someone who's gymmaxxed. Idk about you but when I look at someone who has a physique with wide hips it doesn't "look good" it looks ugly it's in the shape of an hourglass dude


Thats your problem.Also who cares if hes narcy?Are you a psychologist stfu

His physique is good with good ratios.

Muh wide hips.Fucking coping out here when he has good shoulder to waist ratio and normal hips


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 13, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> Thats your problem.Also who cares if hes narcy?Are you a psychologist stfu
> 
> His physique is good with good ratios.
> 
> Muh wide hips.Fucking coping out here when he has good shoulder to waist ratio and normal hips


His ratios are shit that is the whole point of this post. His hips to shoulder ratio is trash and that is a major part of determining whether or not ur frame is good. Don't get pissed at me when all the dumb fuckers on this forum sit around discussing PSL all day. He is a gymmaxxed framecel. Also you're using the term coping wrong. How can I cope for someone else? I am simply just observing


----------



## Broski (Aug 13, 2022)

which is more important hip-shoulder ratio or waist-shoulder ratio? Ive got hips that are barely wider than my waist (which is 31 inch) and my shoulders are 48inch


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 15, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> It's funny how a big part of Hamza's channel is about improving your physique and lifting weights to be like him because he seems to consider himself some "adonis" when in reality his physique looks pretty terrible. Despite what Hamza might tell everyone, not every man can build a good physique or look like "adonis" after looksmaxxing.
> 
> View attachment 1817980
> 
> ...


His hips might be worse than Gandy's JFL


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

Shit thread. His body looks good. These aren't even wide hips JFL.


----------



## beachdude123 (Sep 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Shit thread. His body looks good. These aren't even wide hips JFL.


Man you're coping hard. This is cringe. @Hipcel look what this dude just said LMAO. Hamzas hips are so wide he has an hourglass body shape.


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 16, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> Man you're coping hard. This is cringe. @Hipcel look what this dude just said LMAO. Hamzas hips are so wide he has an hourglass body shape.


That guy doesn't even read the comments. He commented under my thread about hips that there's nothing other than gymceling. Because he didn't read the thread yet made a comment like @Danish_Retard and the idiots who reacted to his comment like @mogging


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 16, 2022)

his phsyique is excellent and most people in the thread shitting on it arent even close to his level

obviously his hips are wider than ideal but its not like that completely ruins his whole look


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 16, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> his phsyique is excellent and most people in the thread shitting on it arent even close to his level
> 
> obviously his hips are wider than ideal but its not like that completely ruins his whole look


This dude.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 16, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> shoulders are fine, that's not the issue. Look at his hips.


His wide hips is the flaw, I agree.
Overall his bodyshape moggs 99% of men


----------



## beachdude123 (Sep 17, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> His wide hips is the flaw, I agree.
> Overall his bodyshape moggs 99% of men


idk I would rather have less muscle than him and have better bones but still be lean and shredded


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 17, 2022)

he is not a framecel retard jfl. average psl user has no idea what a framecel looks like


----------



## beachdude123 (Sep 17, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> he is not a framecel retard jfl. average psl user has no idea what a framecel looks like


He is a framecel dude he gymmaxxed and his physique is still not that good. Before he worked out his physique was so dogshit


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 17, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> He is a framecel dude he gymmaxxed and his physique is still not that good. Before he worked out his physique was so dogshit


that doesn't mean he is a framecel beachdude123.


----------



## beachdude123 (Sep 17, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> that doesn't mean he is a framecel beachdude123.


I consider him a hipcel at least. I still refer to him as a framecel because hips are a huge part of frame


----------



## mizrahi_hater (Sep 22, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> It's funny how a big part of Hamza's channel is about improving your physique and lifting weights to be like him because he seems to consider himself some "adonis" when in reality his physique looks pretty terrible. Despite what Hamza might tell everyone, not every man can build a good physique or look like "adonis" after looksmaxxing.
> 
> View attachment 1817980
> 
> ...


He got a hot girlfriend, why would you care


----------



## 250722 (Sep 22, 2022)

every indian have this shit chest insertion looking like boobs


----------



## beachdude123 (Sep 22, 2022)

mizrahi_hater said:


> He got a hot girlfriend, why would you care


Not really haha. She's like a becky and he only got her because he statusmaxxed tbh


----------



## mizrahi_hater (Sep 23, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> Not really haha. She's like a becky and he only got her because he statusmaxxed tbh


I got another taste in women than you, in my opinion she is stacylite


----------



## spongebob (Sep 23, 2022)

He has terrible chest muscle genetics. Sloped chest muscles make for female chest. Looks like shot honestly


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 25, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> *Muh wide hips.*Fucking coping out here when he has good shoulder to waist ratio and *normal hips*


No he hasn't. Stop writing low IQ comments for fucking *once.

For once dude.*


----------



## beachdude123 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> No he hasn't. Stop writing low IQ comments for fucking *once.
> 
> For once dude.*


Lmaoo they all love to cope. When someone says Hamza has "normal" hips you can tell they are an extreme hipcel and their hips make Hamza's look good. Brutal


----------



## Slob (Sep 25, 2022)

His face is still fat at 12% bf, over for bloatcels.


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 25, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> Lmaoo they all love to cope. When someone says Hamza has "normal" hips you can tell they are an extreme hipcel and their hips make Hamza's look good. Brutal


Here's another hipcel but at least his face doesn't look like a joke.


----------

